# Canning potatoes



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I've found a local produce co op and we are getting some pretty good deals. Today I picked up 20# of Yukon potatoes for $.40/lb. 

I'd freeze them but I do not have the space. I'd put them in a root cellar but I do not have one (but I will one day!). They have been kept in some sort of cold storage. I figured the best way is to can them but wonder about what type of product I'll have out of the jar. Will they be mushy? Only good for mashing? Or in soups? I know I won't be able to get fried potatoes out of the jar and don't necessarily want a ton of potatoes I can only mash. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Why not dehydrate them? 

Lillian


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I have canned potatoes before and they are wonderful. You can cut them large or small..slices or chucks. I use them for fried potatoes with breakfast or even have grilled them on the BBQ with garden veggies. Still have a few jars left from last fall. A simple canning receipe should be in any canning book..easy. No..they do not come out mushy in the least. you won't be dissappointed..Easy as pie..or potatoes...Good Luck.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Here are a couple of good discussions on canning potatoes and their many uses from a couple of weeks back.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=355677&highlight=potatoes

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=354443&highlight=potatoes

There really is no limit on the way you can use them but they will need additional cooking when the jar is opened. Time to get used to that pressure canner.


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

I really like canned potatoes, but I'm not sure about Yukon Golds. I tried them, but found them to be a little softer than either the reds or whites. I can my potatoes in large chunks. They don't turn out mushy at all. When I'm ready to use a jar, I open it and take out about half the jar for my hubby and I and usually fry them up, sliced, with onions. I add water to the rest of the potatoes in the jar and set it in the refrigerator to use in a couple days. I DO disagree with the Ball Book, though. They say to parboil for 10 minutes before putting in the jar. When I tried that I did get mush. I only blanch my chunks of potatoes for 2 minutes. When the finished product comes out of the pressure canner, it still has a little texture and yes, you do have to cook the potatoes just a bit more like judylou says. 

Another way I like to fix canned potatoes is this: empty out the jar and cut up large chunks and put into a buttered casserole dish. I melt extra butter to pour on top, and sprinkle with paprika, salt, pepper, and chopped garlic. Bake for about 20-30 minutes covered (I usually bake alongside something else in a 350 oven). When ready to serve, I uncover, and sprinkle with Parmesan cheese.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Oooh-great ideas. Potato casserole with lots of butter. I can get down with that! I didn't think about grilled and I guess you could fry them in a homestyle way. Being from the deep south the only way we fried them was shredded or sliced thin. 



judylou said:


> Time to get used to that pressure canner.


Tomorrow is the day. I'm *skeered* but I know I need to just do it. I plan to dig that post up with the instructions on how to test the canner with the jars full of colored water. Wish me luck!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

It's more dangerous to drive a car than it is to use a canner.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Good luck!  But I agree with Sally about the danger element. With a well-maintained pressure canner there really is no need for undue concern, respect, yes, fear, no. Most of the fears come from old wives tales and were a result of poor maintenance on the canner and lack of common sense or knowledge when used. Take comfort from the fact that millions of us use our PC many times every year with no problems what so ever. You'll do fine.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

But is eating the food I can in it safer than driving a car? I'm not worried about the canner it's self, I'm worried I'll mess up the process.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

If you used approved instructions and follow the directions then yes, it is.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Hi Shannon.
I canned potatoes for the first time last year. I followed the instructions from the Ball Blue book and found that the pre-cooking time produced nearly mushy potatoes. The starch leached out of them and they tasted overcooked...except for ONE jar that had potatoes that were only HEATED and then packed into the jar. Those potatoes came out perfect!
So, if I do it again, I will only HEAT the potatoes, but NOT pre-cook them, not even the ten or so minutes the instructions call for. 
I pressure canned the quart jars per book instructions so I know any other batch I do will be thoroughly and safely canned.
stef


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I do yukon golds all the time in the canner. I cube them up but DO NOT cook them the 10 min. the blue book says or you will get mush. I fry mine, make cheesy baked potatoes, white sauce potatoes or use in roasts and soups. I love them and I do prefer to use yukons to the white potatoes.


----------



## Karen in Alabam (Jul 21, 2010)

Last year I bought 50lbs of red local red potatoes, canned some of them, my husband goes nuts for them. I put them on a cookie sheet, drizzle with olive oil and then put some salt and pepper and garlic powder or onion powder and bake them. would put them under the broiler to crisp them if my broiler worked. I gave a jar to a neighbor and she put in it with her pot roast and came out great.

This year I bought 100lbs and canned most of it.

I got my 50lb bags for $12.00 each


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

I canned lots of potatoes from my garden last fall. 

I too just brought them to a boil, I did not cook them for the 10 minutes recommended
. 
They turned out nicely done and firm.

One good way I used them was in Hot German Potato Salad. (Lots of recipes available)

Our favorite is to chop them up along with corned beef, onions if desired. Heat/fry a bit and you have an excellent hash.

Husband enjoyed quite a few quarts as breakfast hash while on fishing trips!


----------

